# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Arah Shard Farming - 8 Shards 10 mins

## Intheway

So we made a random group last night to farm Arah shards and figured out a nice strategy to farm 2 bosses as quick as possible.




*Requirements*

A Mesmer for it's stealth ability's
- Veil
- Blink (Optional)
- Decoy
- Mass Invisibility
- Focus Weapon (Into the Void)

Route: 3 Warden Illyra
Optional: Powerful Potion of Undead Slaying (+10% DMG against Undead. -10% DMG Taken) Bought from trader or made with Artifice.

You dont need any gear for this, try to get as much DPS as possible to make this run quick. (Rampager/Berserker gear depending on your traits)

*The Strategy*

0:18 Gather your group infront of the first Undead Trash. Each time you enter this dungeon the trash is placed differently so you might be able to hug the wall and skip as far as possible as shown in the video. If not, use your Mass Invisibility before entering combat if possible. If you enter combat your movement is slowed.
Run towards the first boss and hug the wall. If you have a Thief or another mesmer Stealth again to make sure you reset the first trash pack

First boss is quite simple. There is a ranged and melee guy. The ranger can be ignored, he wont do any damage. The melee guy will raise his weapon and 1 shot anyone thats infront of him. Watch wich way hes facing and run around him. Ranged can stand on max range and not get hit.
Be careful with the trash that patrols around that area. You can see in video where they patrol. Just make sure you stand in the corner and that the ranger wont run off.

After thats done, gather your group as shown at 4:50 make sure your party is ready to run towards the 2nd boss. The 3 adds that patrol have to be avoided. Wait till they all 3 run past you up the hill and start running. The mesmer should use his Mass Invis to get past the first mobs and immediatly after use Veil to stealth again. Other party members should get speed and survival skills. It might take some practice to get past this trash as its the hardest to pass.

Run to 6:15 The mesmer will have cooldowns on his Stealth skills for about 30 seconds. Wait till the cooldowns are done and start running again. There will be spiders spawning up the little hill at 6:55
If the mesmer times his skills correctly the spiders wont even spawn. If they spawn, you have to use Veil after to get into stealth again.

2nd boss is extremely easy, avoid the red circles on the ground zerg him down. If 1 or 2 players died during the run to the 2nd boss then you will still be able to kill the boss with just 3 players. When the boss is dead a new Way Point will spawn and the players that had to sit out can loot the chest.

*How To Reset Instances*

After everyone looted the chest the person who entered the instanced first has to log out to character screen, login on an alt and log back on his main. This will automatically put everyone outside the instance. Assign someone to enter the instance first so he can reset it everytime.

I hope the video explains enough. Get as many speed skills available in your party
This strategy takes some practice as a mesmer
We have been succesfully farming this last night for about 5 hours straight

This is my first guide, dont go hard on me  :Smile: 

Enjoy

----------


## kindbudz

nice guide +rep

----------


## Intheway

Thanks alot !

----------


## Intheway

Added guide how to reset instances

----------


## RandoMinusOne

Potions are made with Artifice.

----------


## Garricus

is this nerfed?

----------

